# x264



## Grell (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey I was trying to update all my ports using portmaster but was unable to update x264 in ports.  It tries to fetch a tar file that does not exist on any FreeBSD servers, example: 


```
=> x264-35cf912.tar.xz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/x264.
=> Attempting to fetch [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/local-distfiles/mm/x264/x264-35cf912.tar.xz[/url]
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/local-distfiles/mm/x264/x264-35cf912.tar.xz:[/url] File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch [url]ftp://ftp.se.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/local-distfiles/mm/x264/x264-35cf912.tar.xz[/url]
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.se.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/local-distfiles/mm/x264/x264-35cf912.tar.xz:[/url] File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch [url]ftp://ftp.uk.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/local-distfiles/mm/x264/x264-35cf912.tar.xz[/url]
```

I have searched for this file and cannot find it anywhere.  I have found snapshots of x264 but I am unsure how to use them with ports.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Martillo1 (Apr 25, 2012)

Same for me.


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 25, 2012)

File can't be fetched. 

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=14128

Just wait...


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 25, 2012)

Try again. File is available now


----------



## Martillo1 (Apr 25, 2012)

Yup!


----------

